# Windows Befehl unter Linux ?



## Male (25. August 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe ein kleines ( oder ehr großes ) Problem mit einem Rechner, wo Win2k Pro installiert ist.
Das Problem, welches sich mir bietet ist folgendes:
Obwohl alle neuen Patches installiert sind (Service Pack 4 usw) kommt, egal ob im Normalen Modus oder im Abgesicherten Modus eine Fehlermeldung, wie es bei dem W32.Blaster Wurm üblich war, mit dem Inhalt, dass der PC in 60sek heruntergefahren wird, weil die service.exe eine Statuscode 128 ausgelöst hat.
Dummerweise fiel mir der Befehl "shutdown -a" nicht ein, als ich noch auf dem Windowsdesktop war. Nun komm ich leider nicht mehr rein, sodass ich den Befehl unter START->Ausführen eingeben kann. Windows 2000 Repartur hat leider auch nichts gebracht.
Nun habe ich eine Knoppix CD. Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich diesen "shutdown -a" Befehl unter Knoppix eingeben, sodass dieser auch für Windows gilt ?

Besten Dank


----------



## Twinsetter (25. August 2007)

Das wird wohl leider nicht funktionieren. Der unter Knoppix eingegebene shutdown-Befehl wirkt nur auf Linux.

Kannst Du den Dein 2K noch in die Kommandozeile starten? Dann könntest Du ja dort den gewünschten Befehl eingegen.
Wenn beim Start von 2K F8 gedrückt wird erscheint doch meines Wissens auch ein Eintrag "Letzte funktionierende Version starten" oder so ähnlich.
Das ganze sieht aber eher danach aus als müßtest Du neu installieren. Die Wiederherstellungskonsole hattest Du ja auch schon benutzt wenn ich Deinen Post richtig interpretiere.


----------



## Male (25. August 2007)

Leider hat alles bisherige nichts gebracht, komplette F8 Menu ausprobiert. Wird mir wohl oder übel doch nichts weiter übrig bleiben.

Danke


----------



## OnlyFoo (26. August 2007)

Ich würd mich lieber darum kümmern, wieso du nicht ins Windows kommst. Das wird sich sicher irgendwie lösen können, und dann kannst du ja shutdown -a auch eintippen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2007)

Es koennte von Linux aus moeglich sein im Autostart eine Batchdatei abzulegen die diesen Befehl ausfuehrt. Muesste man ausprobieren.


----------



## Twinsetter (26. August 2007)

Die Idee mit der Autostart ist gut, die Frage ist nur or er überhaupt bis dort hin kommt Meines Wissens arbeitet Win erst die Einstellungen in der Registry ab. Die Autostart wird glaube ich erst abgearbeitet wenn das GUI hochgefahren ist. In der Registry gibt es aber auch Abschnitte, die Programme während des Starts ausführen. Die Frage ist halt nur wie man da ran kommt. Evtl . gibt es da Möglichkeiten mit demINSERT Security Rescue Toolkit oder dem CIA-Commander. Letzterer kann die Registry bearbeiten auch wenn Win nicht läuft. Allerdings läß sich der Hersteller die Funktionalität mit 400€ recht gut bezahlen. Allerdings gibt es eine Notfalllizens für ca. 50€ (läuft 7 Tage) und evtl gibt es auch eine Testversion.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. August 2007)

Wenn aber der eigentliche Neustart erst nach 60 Sekunden erfolgt sollte dies eigentlich ausreichen um bis zum Autostart zu kommen.


----------



## Twinsetter (26. August 2007)

@Dennis

Wenn ich Male's ersten Post richtig lese, ist das System nach Auftreten des Fehlers nach 60s runtergefahren und danach ging gar nichts mehr bzw. er sieht den Desktop nicht mehr.


----------

